#   >   > [Electrolux]   Electrolux LRK604020MW

## DimMani

.     Electrolux LRK604020MW ,        ,     .  :. 
   internet,     .        ; 
_    ,      .                                                                      
__      .        "" ,   ._ _ ._

----------


## chipakos-original

LKR64020MW

----------


## DimMani

> LKR64020MW



 ,    .

----------


## nyannaco

:
https://www.google.com/search?q=LKR6...hrome&ie=UTF-8
       ;

----------


## DimMani

> :
> https://www.google.com/search?q=LKR6...hrome&ie=UTF-8
>        ;



 .          _: "     ,      .                                                                       
__      .        "" ,   ._ _" ._

----------

> __ _      .        "" ,   ._ _" ._


    (1    3)
https://www.kotsovolos.gr/household-...lux-lkr64020mw

----------


## DimMani

> (1    3)
> https://www.kotsovolos.gr/household-...lux-lkr64020mw



       -  .

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

,
 &  ,  ,           2022. 


    ,     ,    .
                wetex  
   AJAX,         .
        ,    
,     .

.

----------

